# What toys and size to get for a puppy gsd



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Apr 23, 2009)

We are going to be taking it home in 6 weeks. What size Kong balls should I get, and what size puppy kongs should i get. I know they grow so fast I want to get toys for when it gets big and when it is a pup.
Here is my cart so far of toys 

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.j...shipToZip=01923
(Kong ball 3 inch)

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.j...shipToZip=01923

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.j...shipToZip=01923
(large)

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.j...shipToZip=01923

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.j...shipToZip=01923

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.j...shipToZip=01923
(Large)
http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.j...shipToZip=01923
(large 5inch)

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.j...shipToZip=01923

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.j...shipToZip=01923

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.j...shipToZip=01923

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.j...shipToZip=01923

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.j...shipToZip=01923

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.j...shipToZip=01923

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.j...shipToZip=01923

all of these are large

I hope the large will be able to fit in the gsd mouth and if any one here thinks that a toy I have up here is no good let me know. also, if there is a really good toy they like that i don't have up here let me know.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'll tell you what I got for my pup. The ones you chose look fine!
~burlap on a string(home-made) great for prey drive training, and a little tugging, too. You can also make a flirt pole with burlap/string out of a small fishing pole or a horse/buggy whip(Tractor Supply) you can attach a ball on a string to this instead of burlap, for a change up. Burlap is cheap, Wal-mart has it in the fabric dept for less than $3 a yard.
~A small cuz ball(not the itty-bitty one, but the size below the normal. 
~Karlo loves his sea turtle plush toy, and it is small enough to carry around, has a squeaker that he can try to find. It works his mouth when he gets nippy, softer than the chew bones.
~A kong wubba, he plays w/ the legs and can bite the small end. 
~A jollyball, he rides it, chews the handle and absolutely is hilarious to watch when he plays w/ it!
~Nylabone Puppy keys on a ring, great for his puppy teeth, they are softer than the nylabones and small enough for him to carry. I bought these for my parrots, and Onyx stole them when she was a pup, so got some for Karlo.
~A nylabone fishie, soft plastic and he likes this, because it is softer than the galileo that I have for the older dogs(Kacie loves the fishie, too)
~ small Gappay ball on a string, an obedience foundation focus toy, he is more into the string right now over the ball. I got it here:
http://www.hallmarkk9.com/gappayballonstring-small.aspx
Everything else came from Pet Supplies plus or other local shops.
He has other toys, but these are the ones he really enjoys.
I like to start small and work up to the larger toys.
Dont forget to go to the grocery/meat store and get some raw marrow bones, these are great in the crate!


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

My 12 week old puppy LOVES his Nylabone Puppy Teething Keys... I got him the medium size. 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750568

He pretty much lost interest in everything else except him his plush moose toy and the keys...


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Nice post! Thx for sharing!
Are you going to buy all of them? That IS a lot!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girl
> ~A jollyball, he rides it, chews the handle and absolutely is hilarious to watch when he plays w/ it!


Second the jollyball. Otto got the softball sized one when he was a wee pup, he still plays with it. He has the huge one now, loves that thing!

He also loved tennis ball on a rope.

Anything made by JW Pet has stood up well to a bitey mite.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

We got Ranger a.....

~Kong Wubba...size Large I think....he loves chewing on the cloth tails and can easily carry it around

~Octopus Cuz Size Large (only size they had). He can only carry it by its octopus legs...but he enjoys biting all over it

~Nylabone teether bone...the bumpy kind....he's not so into this one

~A stuff squeaky duck....he loves this one

Ranger is a cloth chewer. He likes chewing on cloth like toys better than hard ones right now.


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

When I was in college, my GSD had a lot of good toys but his favorite chew toys were carrots! He would chew them into tiny bits. Found that out one day because he wanted what I was giving my horse!! Cheapest chew toy ever!


----------

